

Do (do.com) Personal Insights - samirjaver

We&#x27;re super excited to unveil Do Insights today! (do.com&#x2F;insights&#x2F;personal)<p>If you have ever wondered how you spend your time every week and wish you could get some more useful data out of your calendar, that&#x27;s what Do Insights helps you with. # of meetings, time spent, 1:1s, % recurring meetings compared to new ones, who you met with ... you name it! Check it out and let us know what you think - we love feedback :)<p>Product Hunt: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.producthunt.com&#x2F;posts&#x2F;do-personal-meeting-insights<p>Blog post: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;blog.do.com&#x2F;post&#x2F;119269978339&#x2F;getting-personal-with-do-insights<p>Learn more: do.com&#x2F;insights&#x2F;personal
======
jason_shah
Has anyone else seen forays into data science in the work place based on
passive information, e.g. the calendar?

------
bramgg
Kind of off topic, but how much did do.com cost? I understand if you can't
share this, but if other people have purchased domains of similar status I'd
love to hear about how it all went down.

